# Hi from a couple of newbies in Scotland



## Tam Dhu (Aug 11, 2016)

Just got a new motorhome in May, so far we've had 3 trips and tried a couple of wild camps, 1st disastrous due to midges (we should know better in Scotland! ), the next pretty successful - North Sannox picnic area on Arran.
Looking forward to sharing our experiences and hopefully getting some useful tips.


----------



## AuldTam (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## Acti (Aug 12, 2016)

:welcome: to the forum :drive:


----------



## DavidB963 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi and Welcome

:fun:


----------



## caledonia (Aug 12, 2016)

Cracking spot at Sannox. If you liked Arran you will love Mull. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## crafters2 (Aug 12, 2016)

*Welcome !*

Welcome to the forum - ah the dreaded wee midgies - they sure can ruin your day !!


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the site.


----------



## nickcl (Aug 13, 2016)

*Welcome*

Hi, I've just joined too!


----------



## jo662 (Aug 13, 2016)

:have fun: and :welcome:


----------



## The laird (Aug 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum,as you're in Scotland why not come along to the meet at Falkirk wheel and meet folks to gain experiance and tips from some who have been wilding for years,some aren't that o,d surpriseingly


----------



## highlandron (Aug 13, 2016)

A very warm welcome to the site, I was brought up in Rothesay, sailed all around the islands but have yet to visit Arran.


----------



## The laird (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Aug 14, 2016)

Welcome to the forum pal :have fun:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::scooter::boat::drive::goodluck:


----------



## MnG (Oct 11, 2016)

*New too*

Hi, we are new to this too and heading to Arran on Friday. Would appreciate any advice you have on wild campervaning on Arran. Thank you and welcome aboard


----------



## Myrkk (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello, looking forward to getting on the islands next year but want to hone our reversing skills first lol


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,:welcome::wave::::wave:


----------



## Haaamster (Oct 12, 2016)

Welcome :wave:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi ya, Welcome along,
Be safe & Have Fun.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun

:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::scooter::boat::drive::goodluck:


----------



## wildman (Dec 9, 2016)

welcome to the wildside, maybe we will see you at the Ilfracombe meet in august.


----------



## mikigough (Dec 9, 2016)

:welcome::have fun:


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi and welcome


----------

